# Başka bir şehirde karşılaşırmışız



## GalaxyFlower

Merhaba,

 I am trying to translate the following word: karşılaşırmışız 

​karşılaşmak= to meet
-mış -ız =suffix "apparently" (biz)

I don't understand why is there an extra -ır  I would appreciate your help, thanks
​


----------



## FlyingBird

That's good question. İ would understand perfectly if it was 'karşılaşırız'  but 'karşılaşır*mış*ız'


----------



## Rallino

Can we have some context please, Galaxyflower?


----------



## GalaxyFlower

It's a song, the complete line is: Başka bir şehirde karşılaşırmışız ​


----------



## Reverence

An acceptable translation would be, "Were we to meet in another city..."

_Yaparmış _is a way to implore the listener to consider the case that something happens. When you say, "Başka bir şehirde karşılaşırmışız", you're basically asking the audience to suppose that you two met in another city. Then, naturally, either you'll give your own thoughts about what would happen then or ask about theirs.


----------



## GalaxyFlower

Thank you Reverence, could you please help me with the structure of "karşılaşırmışız"?


----------



## Black4blue

_karşı - against
karıla(mak) - (to) meet/greet someone
karşılaş(mak) - (to) encounter
karşılaşır - he/she encounters
karşılaşırmış - he/she encounters (apparently)
karşılaşırmışız - we encounter (apparently)_


----------



## GalaxyFlower

Thank you so much Black4blue!


----------



## Reverence

Although both "-di" and "-miş" are considered past tense in textbooks, they create wildly different compound tenses when added to the present tense. Both "yapardı" and "yaparmış" are supposed to mean "used to do", but in practice, that holds true only as much as that "you would go" is identical to "you should go", for example.

Karşılaşırmış(ız): _(We) used to meet _OR rather _In case (we) meet

_Grammatically, _karşı _(facing, against) is considered a root itself in Modern Turkish, though it has its own roots in Old Turkish. The suffix _-le_ adds the meaning of "to apply", "to add", "to attach," etc., so _karşıla _means "put something against something else", or in other words, "counter" or "greet". The suffix _-ş_ implies reciprocity, so _karşılaş_ means "mutually engage each other" or "meet each other". The suffix _-(i)r_ is for the past tense, while the suffix _-miş_ is for creating compound past tense, and the suffix _-iz_ is for the first person plural.


----------



## GalaxyFlower

Thank you so much Reverence!, I was suspecting I could translate it as a condicional, now it's very clear


----------



## Reverence

Anytime. Glad I could help.


----------

